# "BILD" und c+r



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

Auf was die Bildzeitung im Rahmen einer fundierten und tiefgreifenden Recherche so alles kommt, ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich. 

Jetzt auch zum Thema c+r - nicht beleuchtet wie bei uns z. B. über rechtswissenschaftliche Aspekte (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/) - sondern weil eine Schauspielerin (Ivonne Schönherr, ok. man muss nicht alle kennen....) im Ausland angeln geht, um Fische zurücksetzen zu können.

Kommt da ja nicht umsonst unter der Rubrik "Unterhaltung":
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html

Interessanter ist für mich die Abstimmung, die da auf der Seite läuft:
Ob diese Yvonne deswegen nämlich eine Tierquälerin ist...

Interessant das Ergebnis, dass auch ich zugegeben nicht so erwartet hätte:
49% meinen ja, aber 51% meinen nein!!

Das hätte ich so nicht gedacht.

Ihr könnt ja auch mal abstimmen...............


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Lass' sie doch schreiben, die können halt nix anderes...
Billige Hetze für den dummen Teil der Bevölkerung! Hast Du Dir schonmal die Leute genauer angesehen, welche die Bildzeitung ernsthaft lesen und das für Journalismus halten?!
Was will man erwarten... Ein Volk bekommt immer das, was es verdient!
Um den Inhalt einer Bild-"Zeitung" mit den Worten der "Ärzte" zusammenzufassen: Angst, Hass, Titten und der Wetterbericht.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Und ganz genau dieses Klientel hält es bestimmt nicht für eine Quälerei für den Fisch, wenn sich so'n blondes Sternchen den Wels an den Busen drückt, sondern wird da höchstens neidisch... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Wie gesagt, was mich am meisten wundert, ist dass mehr als die Hälfte der Abstimmer das nicht für Tierquälerei hält.

Ich denke dass sowohl wir Angler wie auch Tierschützer oder Bild da eine andere Vorstellung hatten, dass viel mehr Leute das verurteilen würden.

So hat selbst ein schlecht recherchierter Artikel sein Gutes ;-)))

Ich hab denen mal den Link zu Kais rechtswissenschaftlichem Aufsatz geschickt, mal sehen ob die sich melden ;-)))


----------



## Mendener (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Über den "Bericht" bin ich auch eben gestolpert .... typisch für dieses Zeitung!!! Und meine Stimme habe ich auch schon gegeben :vik: ...

... mehr muss man zu diesem fundierten Fachwissen wohl nicht schreiben


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Bei uns besteht das Verbot Catch und Release damit keine Verbuttung der Fische entsteht und nicht wegen der Tierquälerei.


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

@Thomas:
Schön ist auch der Schuppenhecht!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

bitte nicht die Begriffe "Bild" und "Fachwissen" in einem Satz oder Artikel verwenden |uhoh:

genausowenig wie Mantafahrer und Universität


----------



## Mendener (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Bei uns besteht das Verbot Catch und Release damit keine Verbuttung der Fische entsteht und nicht wegen der Tierquälerei.



Deswegen fährt die gute Dame ja auch ins Ausland!


----------



## Bobster (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

...hab natürlich gleich erst einmal abgestimm :m

...bin jedoch der Meinung, dass das veröffentliche
Abstimmungsergebnis aus Marketing relevanten Gründen
optimiert wurde.
Ein beliebtes "Tool"

Bobster


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und ganz genau dieses Klientel hält es bestimmt nicht für eine Quälerei für den Fisch, wenn sich so'n blondes Sternchen den Wels an den Busen drückt, sondern wird da höchstens neidisch... :m


 
Da würd' ich dann auch wohl den Wels spielen...


----------



## Mendener (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



slowhand schrieb:


> Da würd' ich dann auch wohl den Wels spielen...



Das Fangfoto will ich sehen |uhoh:


----------



## angler-jan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

„Die kleinen Fische, die ich in Spanien gefangen habe, hatte ich ja verzehrt. Aber die großen konnte ich unmöglich essen.“ 
Irgendwo hat sie ja dort auch ein wenig recht. 
Unter anderem würde jeder mit so einer hübscen Blondine angeln gehen. Ob er das nun schlecht findet mit den Fischen oder gut.


----------



## angler-jan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

@ Thomas 
vielleicht ist es einfach nur der Hintergrund, dass es eine hübsche zierliche Schauspielerin ist. 
Und wie will die denn Fische quälen?


----------



## Lajares (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Zuerst einmal: HErzlichen Glückwunsch Ivonne zum tollen Wels!!!
Können wir das bild nicht bei den Fangmeldungen auf die Startseite setzen?

Und keine Sorge: *ANGEL IST KEIN BEFREMDLICHES HOBBY!!!
Redakteur bei der Bild ist ein befremdlicher Beruf!

*So jetzt aber zum Thema: Was für eine Frechheit!
Nicht nur das die junge Frau übelst denunziert wird, sondern Sie wird auch noch nach deutschem, antiquiertem Recht abgeurteilt. 
Das vor Ort anderes Recht herrscht schein keinen mehr zu interessieren... Evtl. sollte man eine Art Guantanamo für Angler errichten wo Angler ohne Rechtsgrundlage öffentlich geächtet werden können.
Jetzt ist es echt so weit das wir Angler für die Rehabilitation einer aus unseren Reihen abstimmen müssen... Wie krank!

Und ganz sensationell ist natürlich wie gewisse Leutchen mit Doktortitel immer noch meinen die üblichen Hetzansagen betreffend C&R loszulassen. Das es hierzu unabhängige Studien gibt, die weder gefährlichste Verletzungen noch unvermeidbare Verpilzungen feststellen können, ist wohl egal.
Wenn man erst mal seinen Doktor hat muss man sich wohl nicht mehr mit wissenschaftlichen Themen befassen.
Selbstverständlich kommt es aber bei uns eher zu solchen Fällen, da eine Unterweisung im richtigen Releasen auf Grund solcher Spinner ja quasi illegal ist.

Ich bin bestimmt kein Freund von reinen C&R-Lösungen, ein Fisch der zur Nahrungsmittelgewinnung dienen kann sollte auch entnommen werden. Aber HALLO??? wer kann den einen 40Kilo Waller im Urlaub wegspachteln??? Also besser mal töten als schonend zurücksetzen?

Oh Mann, ich bin entsetzt.

Gruß Artur


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Getreu dem Motto (siehe das http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHHwwxn_zw)

Besteht aus:

Angst
Hass
Titten 
Wetterbericht

Soviel Wertung hat dieses Blatt für mich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> Können wir das bild nicht bei den Fangmeldungen auf die Startseite setzen?


Nö, copyright...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Da scheinen einige Angler abzustimmen ;-))
Jetzt sinds schon 52%, die meinen, c+r sei keine Tierquälerei...


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

53% :vik:

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein eingefleischter C+Rler aber ich hau auch nicht alles vor den Kopf was da kommt. Ein gesundeß Maß habe ich für mcih waws auch verwertbar ist, sonst schmeißt mich meine Frau raus weil die Kühltruhe komplett voll wäre :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Lajares schrieb:


> Ich bin bestimmt kein Freund von reinen C&R-Lösungen, ein Fisch der zur Nahrungsmittelgewinnung dienen kann sollte auch entnommen werden. Aber HALLO??? wer kann den einen 40Kilo Waller im Urlaub wegspachteln??? Also besser mal töten als schonend zurücksetzen?
> 
> Oh Mann, ich bin entsetzt.
> 
> Gruß Artur


 
Willkürlich unterstellt, es gäbe Bild-Leser mit einem IQ über 25, müssten die sich nicht fragen warum Madam das angeln nicht eingestellt hat, als sie einen Wels zum Verzehr gefangen hat ??

Solche Berichte sind immer Gift.


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Solche Berichte sind immer Gift.




#d Falsch es ist Saure Gurkenzeit, und selbst "kriecherische Deutsche" können der Bild keine grosse Schlagzeilen entlocken, es sei den ein Deutscher hätte sowas gegen einen Ami oder Israeli gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Wenn (inzwischen) 54% der Meinung sind, c+r wäre keine Tierquälerei, sehe ich sowas nicht unbedingt als Gift.

Das zeigt, dass auch der Bildleser nicht so leicht beeinflussbar ist, wie es vielleicht von spendensammelnden Schützer oder den Redaktionen geglaubt oder gewünscht wird...


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

55%
Man kann auch mehrmals abstimmen, man muß halt nur das Fenster immer erst wieder schließen und neu öffnen...


----------



## 3.2.1.ZANDER (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

mit der würd ich auch mal welsangeln gehn


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn (inzwischen) 54% der Meinung sind, c+r wäre keine Tierquälerei, sehe ich sowas nicht unbedingt als Gift.



:m Warte mal ab wenn gegen 14...15 Uhr die Veganer aufstehen.


----------



## flori66 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Ollek schrieb:


> Warte mal ab wenn gegen 14...15 Uhr die Veganer aufstehen.




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Ollek schrieb:


> :m Warte mal ab wenn gegen 14...15 Uhr die Veganer aufstehen.


 
|muahah:Ich bin zwar selber Vegetarier, aber der war gut!


----------



## 4420 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

*„Der Fisch wird gequält“, erklärt Dr. Brigitte Rusche (55), Vizepräsidentin des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes. „Es kommt zu Kratzern an seiner Haut, die zur Verpilzung führen können – und der Angelhaken verursacht eine offene Wunde im empfindlichen Maul!“*

Nee, wie schön, ich lach mich tot! Ein Ding, wie es auch wirklich wieder nur aus diesem, unserem Lande kommen kann.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Wasserverschmutzungen, Biotopzerstörungen durch hirnlose Flussbegradigungen, Klimaveränderungen, EU-Uneinigkeiten, illegale Netzfischereien und vorallem schwachsinnige Gesetze den Fisch quälen.

Vielleicht sollte Frau Dr. Brigitte Rusche (schon verwunderlich, dass Sie keinen Doppelnamen führt) mal dort ansetzen und nicht bei der Bild so eine gequirlte Sch.... verzapfen. Aber das scheint ja ganz offensichtlich die einzige Stelle zu sein, wo man auf ihre Meinung überhaupt Wert legt.

Sagt eigentlich schon alles...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> Warte mal ab wenn gegen 14...15 Uhr die Veganer aufstehen.


www.antivegan.de (nur so als Tipp...)
;-))))


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Da kann man ja beliebig oft abstimmen ... werde mich mal ne Std. nun hinsetzen :m

wenn das mal einer nur annähernd repräsentativ nennt #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> wenn das mal einer nur annähernd repräsentativ nennt


Sobald die Veganer das mitkriegen, wirds auch wieder mehr "repräsentativ"... 
;-)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sobald die Veganer das mitkriegen, wirds auch wieder mehr "repräsentativ"...
> ;-)))


 
aha ... du stimmst also schon seit einer Std kräftg ab :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

so viel zeit hab ich nicht - aber zwischendurch natürlich immer wieder ;-))


----------



## Maok (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

55 % :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Maok schrieb:


> 55 % :vik:


na dann werde ich die Sache mal wieder etwas spannender machen :vik:


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar selber Vegetarier, aber der war gut!



|bigeyes|bigeyes Und Angler ???

Wie gehtn das? freut man sich dann immer wenn Kraut am Blinker hängen bleibt?

#6 Locker bleiben is Spässgen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> www.antivegan.de (nur so als Tipp...)
> ;-))))








bin ich schon lange Ehrenmitglied


----------



## Maok (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> na dann werde ich die Sache mal wieder etwas spannender machen :vik:



LOOOOOOL :q


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> 53% :vik:
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein eingefleischter C+Rler aber ich hau auch nicht alles vor den Kopf was da kommt. Ein gesundeß Maß habe ich für mcih waws auch verwertbar ist, sonst schmeißt mich meine Frau raus weil die Kühltruhe komplett voll wäre :q


 
:q:q:q

sehe ich genauso!!! hätte das auch nicht besser beschreiben können.

56 % für Nein


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Zitat Ollek>>|bigeyes|bigeyes Und Angler ???

Wie gehtn das? freut man sich dann immer wenn Kraut am Blinker hängen bleibt?

#6 Locker bleiben is Spässgen<<

Also fast Vegetarier... Ich esse kein Fleisch, kein Geflügel und so'n Zeug, selbsgefangenen Fisch esse ich schon, und zwar mit Begeisterung! Wenn ich Fisch kaufe, versuche ich Industriefisch zu vermeiden, was aber nicht immer klappt. Wer kann schon auf einen holländischen Kirmes-Backfisch verzichten???


----------



## ZanderKai (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

57% Nein :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Stimmt nur schön weiter ab - vielleicht wacht dann dort die Redaktion mal auf...
;-)))
Hab auch grade wieder...


----------



## Glöckchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hm - ich frag mich jetzt nur, woher ihr eure Meinung über die Bildzeitung nehmt - ihr werdet doch wohl nicht ein so niedriges Niveau haben, dass ihr sowas lest??


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt nur schön weiter ab - vielleicht wacht dann dort die Redaktion mal auf...
> ;-)))
> Hab auch grade wieder...


 
Irgendwie hast Du ja recht, aber andererseits unterstützt man damit die Bildzeitung. Jeder Vote ist ein Klick, und Klicks sind Geld. Muß ich Dir ja nicht erzählen...
Abgestimmt hab' ich trotzdem, macht irgendwie Spaß, den blöden Haufen zu manipulieren.


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Hm - ich frag mich jetzt nur, woher ihr eure Meinung über die Bildzeitung nehmt - ihr werdet doch wohl nicht ein so niedriges Niveau haben, dass ihr sowas lest??


 
Doch! Man muß sich auch mal in den Dreck begeben, um andere Seiten kennenzulernen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

58 % ;-)))))


----------



## b0ns4i (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hallo Leute 

Na ja denke die Bild macht das so wie immer, wenn da zu viel NEIN aufkommt wird entweder die Umfrage manipuliert, die Umfrage von der Seite genommen oder der gesamte völlig überflüssige Artikel (man musste wohl ma wieder ne Seite inner Bild vollkriegen, denn die Nachricht ist bestimmt super neu, dass die gute Frau angelt...) wird entfernt.

Hat zufällig schon einer den Bildblog.de mal über den Schwachsinn informiert?


----------



## Arbun (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hab auch mal *Nein* geklickt! Anzeige immer noch nur 58%

Bin übrigens auch (ovo-lacto-ichto) Vegetarier oder "Pescetarier"?|kopfkrat *lol*
hat aber bei mir nix mit "Tiervergötterung" zu tun, ich mag einfach kein Geflügel/Fleisch! 

Soviel ich weiß dürften Veganer nicht mal Leder tragen (z.B. Schuhe)?#q


----------



## mokki (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

:m Na Endlich hat das Sommerloch ein tolles Thema produziert....

Der Bild ist doch echt nich mehr zu helfen, oder? Stellen da ne einzelne Person gezielt an den Pranger, das Voting: Ist XYZ eine Tierquälerin? ist ja wohl der Hammer. Ich hoffe die Schauspielern wird eine feine Unterlassungsklage ansetzen.

Bemerkenswert finde ich aber auch die Wankelmütigkeit dieser Elite-Zeitung. Es ist noch keine Woche her, da wurden Deutschlands Angler aufgefordert ihre größten Fänge einzusenden, (bei dieser Leserbild Aktion 1414). 
Hier der Link: http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserreporter/2008/07/26/riesen-fisch/gefangen-vom-angler.html

Dort steht aber nichts von einem fragwürdigem Hobby und von schlimmen Verletzungen der FIsche. 
Vielleicht sollte die Bild mal überlegen wieviele Angler es in diesem LAnd gibt, und wieviele davon Ihre Zeitung kaufen. Oder jetzt hoffentlich nicht mehr...

Und nebenbei bemerkt: Besonders tot sehen die karpfen nicht unbedingt aus.
-hat Bild etwa catch und release gefördert indem sie den Fängern 500 € versprochen haben? Ein Aufruf zur Tierquälerei durch Deutschlands Zeitung Nummer Eins. Das wäre doch mal ein Skandal... Liebe PETA....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hirn aus:
Die sieht geil aus! Also von mir aus kann die ruhig weiter C&R betreiben:q
Hirn an...

...............:m


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



mokki schrieb:


> :m Na Endlich hat das Sommerloch ein tolles Thema produziert....
> 
> Der Bild ist doch echt nich mehr zu helfen, oder? Stellen da ne einzelne Person gezielt an den Pranger, das Voting: Ist XYZ eine Tierquälerin? ist ja wohl der Hammer. Ich hoffe die Schauspielern wird eine feine Unterlassungsklage ansetzen.
> 
> ...




#6#6#6

Diese scheinheilige Doppelmoral der  "Bild"  ist zum :v


----------



## sa-s (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

59% :vik:

Naja, wenns der Unterhaltung des gemeinen Volks dient.
Was haben wir nicht schon für Schwachsinn über uns ergehen lassen.

Aber ist schon klar, wenn jetzt der Lodda breitgrinsend so nen Fisch in die Kamera halten würde, dann kann ich mir das Abstimmungsergebnis farbenfroh ausmalen.

Sepp


----------



## nixfang (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

echt geile Umfrage....|uhoh:

59 %...:vik:


----------



## Bellyboater (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

60%

es geht vorran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Find ich voll witzig inzwischen mit der Abstimmung ;-))


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

na Leute, 
keiner liest die B-Zeitung, aber sie wirkt und mobilisiert die Massen ( siehe alle, die hier geschrieben haben und abstimmten, ( ich auch,gebe mich zu erkennen) nur so als Scherz, sorry

Wichtig für unsere Stars und Sternchen: Hauptsache in der Zeitung, mit was ist egal. Wenn die Dame den allerdings wirklich gefangen hat, Hut ab; ich verkaufe gerade meine Angelausrüstung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Wenn es denn der Sache dient und evtl. der eine oder andere zum Nachdenken angeregt wird, das soll ja auch bei Lesern der Bild funktionieren, 
...habe ich auch ein wenig mitgeklickt. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Jetzt sind die Veganer wach geworden ;-))
Das erste Mal seit dem einstellen heute morgen, dass die Abstimmung wieder in die andere Richtung ging:
Von 60 zurück auf 59%...

Jetzt haben wohl die Veganer ihr Müsli verdaut...
;-)))


----------



## Mendener (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

60 % :vik:


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Und wieder 60% :vik:



> Jetzt haben wohl die Veganer ihr Müsli verdaut...
> ;-)))



Die sollen den Rest des Lebens an Verstopfung leiden! :q


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Veganer wach geworden ;-))



#d Nein das sind die mit Blasenprobleme, das gibt sich gleich wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Waren wohl nur vereinzelte - stehen doch wohl erst gegen 15 Uhr auf (naja, bei der Ernährung müssen sie viel ruhen, um nicht zu viel Kalorien zu verbrauchen (ich muss jetzt nicht noch extra erwähnen, dass das Gehirn die meisten Kalorien verbraucht.. (wenn mans benutzt)))...
;-)))))


----------



## cafabu (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Moin, moin, 

ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr gegen die Bildzeitung habt, ganz eng zusammengerollt kann man damit Veganer, Peta Tierschützer und Fische betäuben.

Außerdem haben die Bild und Frau Dr. Brigitte Rusche eins gemeinsam:
Sie haben noch nicht gefurzt. Denn unterdrücke nie einen Furz. Er wandert das Rückrad hoch und ins Gehirn. Daher kommen dann solche scheiß Ideen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## slowhand (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin, ich


 
Na, gerade aufgestanden?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

grins...


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Lach.... bei dem Thema hier muß ich auch aufpassen das ich vor lauter Lachen nicht rumflatuliere! Wollte schon längst im Garten sein und Rasen gemäht haben, aber irgendwie kann ich mich im Moment nicht vom PC lösen....:m


----------



## cafabu (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

_von slowhand_
_Na, gerade aufgestanden?_

ne, nur erschöpft vom dauerndem Abstimmen. 
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr gegen die Bildzeitung habt, ganz eng zusammengerollt kann man damit Veganer, Peta Tierschützer und Fische betäuben.




:g Komm ja, das haben die Fische nicht verdient.


----------



## cafabu (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

_Zitat von Ollek:_
_ Komm ja, das haben die Fische nicht verdient._

Ok., dass mit den Fischen ziehe ich zurück, aber neben sich in die Erde stecken? Da müsste doch das ganze Blut die Mücken anziehen und von uns ablenken?
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Arbun (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Zum *Fensterputzen* ist die Bildzeitung auch gut geeignet, *nur dort* verhilft sie zu einer klareren Sicht... (vielleicht)  :q


----------



## Carphunter81 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wenn die Dame den allerdings wirklich gefangen hat, Hut ab


 
da kann ich dich beruhigen.
die dame hat den fisch im märz 07 im ebro gefangen.
weiß ich aus sicherer quelle.

ein freund von mir war da auch anwesend...


----------



## actron (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

soooo dann hab ich auch mal bewertet...

jetzt stehts

40 % ja
60 % nein

:q

Solange wie an einigen Schleusen noch keine Fischtreppen eingebaut sind, sollen sie sich lieber mal darüber aufregen wie C&R... 

es ist ja wie immer der böse böse Angler schuld.... #q#q


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> weiß ich aus sicherer quelle.
> 
> ein freund von mir war da auch anwesend...




Skandal!!!! |motz:


----------



## ~Michi~ (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hab den Dreck eben auch gelesen und hab natürlich gleich auch gevotet um denen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen :m. Ich find das immer wieder toll was in Deutschland da ein Wind drum gemacht wird was in anderen Ländern schon lange "normal" ist.

Und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das es den Fischen in anderen Ländern schlechter geht als in Deutschland .


----------



## Ocrem (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Sympatisches Mädel!


----------



## Ben_koeln (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Oh mann, die drehen es echt wie es gerade passt! Vor kurzem noch der Enten und Hundeverschlingende Menschenfresser in unseren Baggerseen ( Akte 08 oder so) und dann wieder der arme Fisch dem das Leben geschenkt wird! Nicht zu vergessen die bereits erwähnte Aktion mit den Anglerfotos!!! Ja wat denn nu??? ;+;+;+;+

Hab auch schon einige male den nein Button betätigt?


----------



## Carphunter81 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Ollek schrieb:


> Skandal!!!! |motz:


 

das kannst aber laut sagen!
war auch schockiert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Ich glaub, die Veganer schlafen immer noch.....


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

inzwischen 60 % mit Nein :m


----------



## zanderzone (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Geil sind die Leserfotos!

Da kann man mal sehen, wie viel Ahnung die Bild von Fischen hat!! Der eine Kerl hat nen schönen Schuppenkarpfen gefangen!!

Und das steht drunter:

*Eine halbe Stunde dauerte es - dann hatte Honi Schultze (24) den Schuppenhecht (16,5 Kilo) aus dem Oberrieder Weiher (Bayern) gezogen*

So ein Schuppenhecht ist schon was besonderes :q

Über solche Berichte kann ich mich einfach nur wegschmeißen!!!


----------



## zanderzone (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserreporter/2008/07/26/riesen-fisch/gefangen-vom-angler.html

Unter Bild Nummer 10!

Ist der Burner!


----------



## Hechtchris (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Mit der würde ich auch gerne mal meine Rute reinhängen !

SORRY das musste jetz sein ! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

61% - ich glaube die Veganer verpennens....


----------



## knutemann (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

@Thomas
Auch die von dir gepostete Seite der Antiveganer ist nicht schlecht:m


----------



## shorty 38 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hallo, Bild ist keine Zeitung, sondern ein Boulevardblatt, welches nur an einem Kiosk, Supermarkt etc... zu kaufen gibt. Eine Zeitung ist unabhängig und überparteilich. Ferner kann man eine Zeitung im Abo beziehen, Bild dagegen nicht. Sie wird leider freiwillig gekauft. Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, ob nach dem Spanischen Tierschutzgesetz Catch and Relase erlaubt ist. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

alles dünnsinn....


----------



## sunshine1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Die sind sowas von LÄCHERLICH von der BILD. Jeder selbst schuld der die kauft!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

der sportteil iss aber geil-....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Wenn Ihr auf die Startseite von Bild.de geht, haben wir immerhin eines erreicht:
Der Artikel ist der meistegelesene!!!
Nicht schlecht, was das Anglerboard da erreicht hat(also die Member und Leser bei uns!).

Ansonsten:
Die Veganer schlafen immer noch:
61%
;-)))


----------



## The-Carphunter (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Habe auch grad meine eine (!) Stimme abgegeben,
Was soll man sagen - nun sinds 62%. Das war jedenfalls das Ergebnis, das mir angezeigt wurde. Hoffentlich lesen das auch mal "die da oben" ^^

Gruß, Denny


----------



## Zanderkiller88 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



4420 schrieb:


> *„Der Fisch wird gequält“, erklärt Dr. Brigitte Rusche (55), Vizepräsidentin des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes. „Es kommt zu Kratzern an seiner Haut, die zur Verpilzung führen können – und der Angelhaken verursacht eine offene Wunde im empfindlichen Maul!“*



Natürlich...
beim Jagen sind die lieben kleinen Wallerchen ja auch soo vorsichtig dass sie sich nicht mal hier und da am Stein aufscheuern...

Besser noch... die Tierschützer zusammen mit der blöden Öko-Hippe haben über jeden Stein im Po (hört sich lustig an die letzten drei Worte, oder?*g*) einen Schaumstoffüberzug gemacht, damit sich ja keiner verletzt.

Fische dürften ab jetzt dort nurnoch mit rosa Wattebäuschchen gefangen werden und anstatt ne Kescher- oder Maulgrifflandung muss man die Küstenwache antanzen lassen.. ihr wisst schon... Pam Anderson mit ihren drei Rettungsbojen... zwei interne und die rote an der Schnur...
hebt den kleinen süßen Waller dann ganz behutsam aus dem Wasser, reibt ihm ihre Möpse übern Kopf und lässt ihn behutsam wieder schwimmen...

Solch dummes Gelaber von ner auf gut deutsch blödstudierten Trantante brauch ich mir echt net zu geben...

Ach und A Propos empfindliches Maul, die soll sich mal überlegen warum man auf Wels mit 6/0 + Haken angelt die nadelscharf sind, bestimmt net zum Spaß...
NEIN Frau RUSCHE, das MAUL IST STEINHART...

und jetzt kümmern Sie sich bitte wieder um Nerzfarmen, Walfang und Haifang, wo wirklich Tiere gequält werden...

Lg
Rene

Ach PS die Veganer schlafen nicht, die sind nur zu schwach zum Schreiben


----------



## Rotaugen Max (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Die BILD hat wieder zugeschlagen und zwar mit ihren, entschuldigung, sau doofen Artikeln. Bin heute auch zufällig bei freenet.de darüber gestolpert und konnte echt kaum glauben, was für einen Stuss die einem erzählen wollen. 

EDIT: Mittlerweile sagen sogar 62%, dass C&R keine Tierquälerei ist. #6


----------



## bennie (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

korrekt recherchiert. keine falschen infos.
natürlich wieder die suche nach dem haar in der suppe. richtet sich allerdings nicht gegen angler und in einer woche wird niemand mehr drüber reden.


----------



## micbrtls (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Der entsprechende Redakteur kennt auch wohl nur das fertig abgepackte Fleisch, Fisch und Geflügel vom Discounter!

Und wenn so ein Redakteur sich die Geschichten ausdenkt und drüber grübelt, schiebt der sich als Vorspeise ne Hühnersuppe rein und als Hauptgang gibt´s wohl nen Burger! Und auf dem Heimweg gibts dann ne Wurst von der nächsten Bude an der Ecke! Ach was waren das doch glückliche Tiere!

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Berichte nix anderes wie Heuchelei und Stimmenfang!! Schade eigentlich, aber schön, das die Abstimmung wohl nach hinten los gehen wird.

Des weiteren, wie will man einen solchen Fisch noch verwerten?? Hunderte von Bouletten draus drehen? Oder sollte der Fisch doch lieber den Straßenkatzen servieren? 

Habe auch gerade abgestimmt: über 60 % halten die junge Dame nicht für eine Tierquälerin!

Lieber Redakteur mit oder auch ohne Dr.-Tietel, hier einige persönliche Fragen:


Sind Sie Vegetarier?
Wenn die Antwort auf die erste Frage JA ist, haben Sie jemals an die armen Tiere gedacht, die für Ihre Nahrungsmittelproduktion umgekommen oder vertrieben worden sind?
Haben Sie sich jemals gefragt, ob für die bei Ihnen im Haushalt verwendeten Güter (Parfüms, Cremes u. a.) Tierversuche gemacht werden?
Fahren Sie einen PKW? Dann schauen Sie doch mal auf den selbigen! Sind Ihnen schon mal die ganzen toten Insekten aufgefallen? Warum sind die denn wohl gestorben? Sind die mit all ihrer Kraft gegen das Auto geflogen? Also fahren Sie doch Schrittgeschwindigkeit, damit keine weiteren Insekten Ihrem Lebensstiel zum Opfer fallen!
Haben Sie Holzmöbel? Meinen Sie allen ernstes, die Bäume sind freiwillig umgefallen? Und sind bei der Fällung keine Tiere umgekommen oder vertrieben worden?
Also erst mal in den Spiegel (das Ding was an der Wand hängt) schauen und mal etwas selbstkritischer sein!

Aber haben wir auch ein wenig Mitleid mit der BILD-Redaktion: Bei selbst gefangenem Fisch oder auch selbst erlegtem Wild gibts halt keine Gammelfisch- oder Fleischberichte. Und die lassen sich doch auch wunderbar für die BILD-vermarkten!

MfG Michael Bartels


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



micbrtls schrieb:


> der entsprechende redakteur kennt auch wohl nur das fertig abgepackte fleisch, fisch und geflügel vom discounter!
> 
> Es ist doch komisch, das jäger und angler allzu gerne als tierquäler dargestellt werden. Und wenn so ein redakteur sich die geschichten ausdenkt, schiebt der sich als vorspeise ne hühnersuppe rein und als hauptgang gibt´s wohl nen burger!
> 
> ...


 


#6#6#6


Genau so und nicht anders!

lg


----------



## cafabu (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Moin, moin,
was haltet ihr von einer Gegenaktion?
Wels (2,5 m) fängt Blondine und setzt sie nach einer Fotoserie wieder aus! Seitdem irrt sie hilflos in der Poebene herum!
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hab mal wieder abgestimmt, falls die Vegetarier doch noch aufwachen..
63% 
;-))
Und obwohl heute die ganzen neuen Artikel drin sind, ist der immer noch auf Platz 2 der heute meist gelesenen ;-))


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Nur Schade das die sich glaubig nicht groß dazu äussern werden,weder hier noch bei sich im Blatt.
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Warten wirs ab. 
Wir haben sowohl Bild wie das Management der Schauspielerin angeschrieben.


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Vor nicht all zu langer zeit gab es ein Mega Bericht 2 ganze Seiten übers Angeln in Hannover und umland techniken gewässer usw.in der Bild,da wurde sehr Positiv geredet übers Angeln in raum Hannover und nun sowas.|kopfkrat
lg


----------



## Michel81 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

das ist doch typisch. heute was nettes für die ganzen leser, die angler im freundeskreis haben, und morgen was für die ganzen zartbesaiteten, denen die fische leid tun. die sind sich halt für nichts zu schade.


----------



## muddyliz (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

*Im Gegensatz zur Boardferkelwahl hier im Forum kann man bei Bild ja mehrmals abstimmen, im Grunde genommen so oft wie man will. Da müssten doch mindestens 75% machbar sein. *#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Wenn man viel Zeit hat ;-)))
Ich finds schon gut vonm 51% auf jetzt 63%..


----------



## buhli (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

wiedermal ein sehr gelungener bildartikel den viele rentner sich zu hertzen nehmen werden und mich bei meinem nächsten angeltag am stausee wieder kräftig zutexten zu können ob mir denn die armen fische gar nicht leid tun und und und da fragt man sich doch hin und wieder ob die eigentlich denken bevor die denn mund auf machen oder ob die auf ihre alten tage nur aufmerksamkeit suchen(was natürlich nicht heissen soll das alle älteren leute absolute nervensägen sind_gibt auch ausnahmen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Dass der Artikel Auswirkungen auf Rentner hat, glaub ich wieder weniger - aber man weiss ja nie..

Achja, hier nochmal der Link zum abstimmen:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html

Immerhin 63% finden, dass das keine Tierquälerei ist ;-))


----------



## Karpfencrack (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

64 prozent


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

gut so ;-))


----------



## EDDE (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf was die Bildzeitung im Rahmen einer fundierten und tiefgreifenden Recherche so alles kommt, ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich.
> 
> Jetzt auch zum Thema c+r - nicht beleuchtet wie bei uns z. B. über rechtswissenschaftliche Aspekte (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/) - sondern weil eine Schauspielerin (Ivonne Schönherr, ok. man muss nicht alle kennen....) im Ausland angeln geht, um Fische zurücksetzen zu können.
> 
> ...


 Man sollte Ivonne Schönherr zur Jeanne D´Arc der Angler ernennen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



EDDE schrieb:


> Man sollte Ivonne Schönherr zur Jeanne D´Arc der Angler ernennen.
> Petri Heil




Nö, viel zu Schade zum Verbrennen. |supergri


----------



## cafabu (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Moin, moin,
immer noch 64%!
Habe mir mal erlaubt die Bild von gestern aufzutreiben und nachzusehen. Ich weiß Slowhand hat die Wels-Blondine-Geschichte bestätigt, aber in der Zeitung sind der Wels und ihre Arme und Körper so schwarz schattiert abgegrenzt, könnte nur das Bild-Bild ein Fake sein?
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## flexxxone (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hoffentlich ist die Geschichte von Bild nicht erfunden... |bigeyes

...ist nämlich gut zu wissen, dass auch äußerst attraktive Frauen diesem dreckigen, stinkigen und schleimigen Hobby frönen!!! #6

Mittlerweile sind's 64%

Und wie singen die Ärzte doch aktuell so schön:

"... Lass die Leute reden und lächle einfach mild
Die meisten Leute haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild
Und die besteht nun mal, wer wüsste das nicht
Aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht..."
:vik:

Im Urlaub ist die Bild aber äußerst nützlich...
...stell Dir vor, Du gehst an den Po zum angeln und hast kein Klopapier dabei...
...den selbigen (Achtung Wortspiel :q) mit Brennnesseln zu säubern ist nicht gerade angenehm!

Servus!


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



EDDE schrieb:


> Man sollte Ivonne Schönherr zur Jeanne D´Arc der Angler ernennen.
> Petri Heil





> Nö, viel zu Schade zum Verbrennen. |supergri




Zumindest als Ehrenmitglied des Anglerboard`s einladen!!!  |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> Zumindest als Ehrenmitglied des Anglerboard`s einladen!!!


Wie gesagt, wir haben sowohl Bild wie auch das Management der Schauspielerin angeschrieben....

PS:
Immer noch 64%

Hier:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html
könnt ihr mit "nein" abstimmen...
;-)))


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Thomas, was habt Ihr denn dem Managment von Ivonne geschrieben? |kopfkrat  Nicht das ich neugierig bin aber.... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Das hier: 


> Sehr geehrter Herr Wünsch,
> in der Veröffentlichung bei Bild - online haben wir gelesen, dass Frau Schönherr angeln geht (wenngleich nur im Ausland):
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Danke Thomas!

Na, dann hoffen wir doch mal das es zu dem Interview kommt und wir den Pappnasen der Bild mal zeigen können wo der Frosch die Locken hat! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

So isses ;-))


----------



## Arbun (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

65% :vik:#a


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Was ich bis jetzt sehr begrüße!
In jedem anderen trööt wären schon die C&R gegner da gewesen um das ein oder andere Wort da zu lassen,hier scheint wohl das blonde Haar genau diese gegner doch milde umzustimmen,was auch wieder sehr begrüßenswert ist.Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark gegen unsere Angel-gegner.
lg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Was für ein dümmlicher Zeitungsartikel! #d
Fast jeder Satz strotzt nur so vor Dummheit und Falschdarstellung. #d

Aber ganz klar: *Wir Angler brauchen mehr solche werbewirksamen Bilder*!

So derart: "Die Schönheits des Angelns / der Angler(in) " ... usw. :m

Der Weg bis zur absoluten Mehrheit für moralisch Pro C&R ist mühsam, aber nah! :vik:


----------



## Karpfencrack (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

das letzte drittel + 1 schaffen wir auch noch


----------



## Carphunter' (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

die zeitungsredakteure fällt halt nix anständiges mehr ein|uhoh:


----------



## BigEasy4653 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hallo Männer,

1. Endlich mal ein WEIB das richtig klasse hübsch ist und auch Angelt. Die meisten meiner "gut aussehenden" Bekannten "ZITAT" IIIIIIHHHH Fisch und du fässt den an ??? ;+

2. Mann muss die Damen und Herren der Tierschutzvereinigungen und Bundesbehörden so wie die Herren und Damen der unteren und oberen Naturschutzbehörde nicht immer verstehen da arbeiten halt immer die, die es sonst zu nichts bringen !!!
Das Problem ist das die oft die Gesetzes lange selbst nicht richtig kennen.
Es ist richtig im §17 Tierschutzgesetz steht:




_Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer_
_ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder_
_einem Wirbeltier_
_a) __aus Roheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder_ 
_b) __länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden_ 
_zufügt._

Auszug aus dem Zusatzballt zur Fischrei aus geanu diesem Tierschutzgesetz

Befischung der öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässer mit Bundesgenehmigtem Befischungsrecht.
(z.B. alle Angelvereine die eine E.V. haben oder dem Fischereiverband angehören lassen ihre Jahreserlaubnisscheine beim Landradsamt genehmigen usw.)

Sieht der Fischer (egal ob Berufs (Netzfischer) oder Hobbyfischer (Angler)) den gefangenen Fisch für die Arterhaltung in diesem Gewässer für sinvoll und wichtig darf dieser, solange er durch den Fischer als überlebgensfähig eingestuft wird, wieder in das Gewässer verbracht werden.
-Gesetzeszusatz gilt nur in Bayern und Badenwürtenberg.

Ich als mit einem der aufwendigsten Angelscheine gestrafter Mensch (Bayern Fischereischein) weiß wann ein Fisch überlebensfähig ist ich muss das jaa auch bei einem untermaßigen Fisch entscheiden können !!!!

3. Bildzeitung = :v

4. Zum Thema verletzungen bei Fischen.
Fische setzen sich während ihrer lebensdauer durch Raubzüge, oder versuche parasieten los zu werden und Verbiss durch andere Fische oder Raubvöglel wie z.B. den Kormoran weit schlimmere Verlezugnen zu als sie beim Drill und der entnahme erleiden können!!! Auserdem in zeiten der Abhackmatte usw liegen die Fische doch hervorragend!!!!
Schleichwerbung: Kleine erklärung im Film: http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vop_Vom-Haken-in-die-Pfanne-Teil-3. (Hauptdarsteller ICH :q:q:q)

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## holypaulus (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

...derzeit 65% Nein!


----------



## Kami...2010 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

servus,

der Bericht ist der absolute hohn!!!! wie verfahren wir dann in zukunft mit *UNTERMAßIGEN* Fischen, wir dürfen ja gefangene Fische NICHT zurücksetzen (zumindest laut Tierschutzgesetz) *!!!ACHTUNG IRONIE!!!*

  Hier fahrn de Affen PANZER und alle fahren mit  

Gruß Kami...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Damit ihr abstimmen nicht vergesst:

Immer noch 65%
Hier:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html
könnt ihr mit "nein" abstimmen...
;-)))


----------



## Allrounder0872 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Moin Moin,

So ich habe denn auch mal mit abgestimmt!!! 65% tendenz steigend #6



:vik:Fette Fische aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt:vik:


----------



## Petterson (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

66% "nein"...hab mit der Bild sonst auch nix am Hut, aber trotzdem eben abgestimmt!


----------



## loki73 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

66% für die gute frau und uns angler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

66%, absolute Mehrheit, das reicht für eine Grundgesetzänderung! :m


----------



## Zanderkiller88 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> was haltet ihr von einer Gegenaktion?
> Wels (2,5 m) fängt Blondine und setzt sie nach einer Fotoserie wieder aus! Seitdem irrt sie hilflos in der Poebene herum!
> Gruß
> Carsten



solang dieselbige auch ne schöne Po-Ebene hat und zufällig bei mir am Main vorbeiirrt ist da nix entgegenzusetzen...

Was auch geil wär... Schlagzeile nächsten Montag...

* KUNO DER KILLERWELS IST ZURÜCK...*​ 
Es gibt wieder Unruhen am Volksgarten-Weiher in Mönchengladbach[...]
[...]KUNO der Killerwels ist überraschenderweise wieder aufgetaucht[...]
[...]hat er eine schrekliche Tat begangen[...]
[...]Montag Morgens hat er Legeschnüre im Stadtpark Mönchengladbach ausgelegt, welche mit Granu Fink und Knoblauch-Doppelherz-Tabletten bestückt waren[...]
[...]argloser Rentner schnappte sich den Köder und musste einen harten Überlebenskampf im Stadpark führen[...]
[...]als sich Passanten näherten um ihm zu helfen, setzte er alle Kräfte frei, stieß sein Gebiss ab (billig Haftcreme vom Aldi versteht sich) und verschwand in den Fluten des Volksgarten-Weihers[...]
[...]Eine Gruppe von Veganern hat sich unter der Leitung von Fr. Dr. Brigitte Rusche[...]
[...]Zahnloser Renter jedoch bislang unauffindbar (Ball Weitergeb an Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst; Täterbeschreibung-> ca 1,50 lang geschätzte 30 kilo schwer, sehr schleimig, dunkler typ mit sechs langen Barthaaren und Stummelflossen)[...]


...soweit der Auszug aus der Bildzeitung...

Dann die Abstimmung:
Ist Kuno ein Seniorenquäler oder hat er einen Zuschuss aus der Rentenkasse verdient?

#r oder |abgelehn

P.S. ich weiße ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ich keinen der hier unter uns anwesenden Senioren beleidigen, entwürdigen, verletzen, diskriminieren, verspotten, verhöhnen, abwerten, missachten oder verärgern wollte.|sagnix
das ist nur als SPASS gemeint. Sollte es jemand anders auffassen bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.

*Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker...*


----------



## zanderzahn (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

hallo boardies...

dieser trööt ist äußerst interessant (amüsant) zu lesen...

und die präsentation des "themas" der bildzeitung ist ohne zweifel unwissenheit gepaart mit meinungsmache und dummheit!!!

...aber: die BILD hat ihr ziel erreicht!!!

es gibt keine negative presse sondern nur presse!!!

...glaubt ihr dass der bildzeitung das ergebnis des votings wichtig ist???  - pustekuchen - die *******n drauf!!!

jeder der hier den klick abgegeben hat, hat seine bekundung zur bildzeitung mitabgegeben!!! 

... und wird im onlineprotokoll der bildzeitungsseite geführt!!!

ergebnis: die bildzeitung ist online noch representativer geworden - durch unsere hilfe!!! 

die haben keinen hass auf c&r angler sondern wollen mit allen mitteln KONTROLLFASCHISMUS ausüben!!!

was ihnen wieder mal gelungen ist...

will den spass nicht verderben, die votings in der bild sind morgen schon wieder vergessen - aber das gestärkte image der bild bleibt weiter bestehen...

...nur mal so zum nachdenken...???


----------



## Lajares (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> Sieht der Fischer (egal ob Berufs (Netzfischer) oder Hobbyfischer (Angler)) den gefangenen Fisch für die Arterhaltung in diesem Gewässer für sinvoll und wichtig darf dieser, solange er durch den Fischer als überlebgensfähig eingestuft wird, wieder in das Gewässer verbracht werden.
> -Gesetzeszusatz gilt nur in Bayern und Badenwürtenberg.


@ Torsten: Hast du da eine zuverlässige Quelle für?
Das wäre mal ein feiner Ansatz für meinen Angelverein - die sträuben sich bisher gegen eine sinnvolle Entnahmepolitik wegen eben dem Tierschutzgesetz. Dieses macht es ja quasi unmöglich Fische zurückzusetzen. Wenn dieser Zusatz aber für Bayern und BaWü exisitiert könnte das aber was bewegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> ...glaubt ihr dass der bildzeitung das ergebnis des votings wichtig ist??? - pustekuchen - die *******n drauf!!!


Der Bild ist das wahrscheinlich vollkommen wurscht - der geneigte Bildleser kann aber darüber ins Nachdenken kommen, wenn er abstimmt - das ist der Grund!

@Lajares:
Im bayrischen Fischereitgesetz gibt es einen Passus über das nicht erlaubte zurücksetzen von Fischen (ist aber bundesweit der einzige, soweit ich weiss), damit haben die Bayern damit zuerst mal die A..karte gezogen.

Ansonsten jede Menge rechtliche (grundsätzliche) Infos hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/

Davon ab:
66% ;-))


----------



## Lajares (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> Im bayrischen Fischereitgesetz gibt es einen Passus über das nicht erlaubte zurücksetzen von Fischen (ist aber bundesweit der einzige, soweit ich weiss), *damit haben die Bayern damit zuerst mal die A..karte gezogen.*


Wie jetzt? Dann ist der Passus von Thorsten ein Fake? ->


> Sieht der Fischer (egal ob Berufs (Netzfischer) oder Hobbyfischer (Angler)) den gefangenen Fisch für die Arterhaltung in diesem Gewässer für sinvoll und wichtig darf dieser, solange er durch den Fischer als überlebgensfähig eingestuft wird, wieder in das Gewässer verbracht werden.
> * -Gesetzeszusatz gilt nur in Bayern und Badenwürtenberg.*


Die grundsätzlichen Infos sind ja ganz toll und mir ist ja auch seit längerem bewusst das es rechtliche Schlupflöcher gibt. Aber es geht ja um eine echte Grundlage, die ein Passus, wie von Thorsten erwähnt, schaffen würde. 

Und immer schön weiterstimmen!
66%!
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Soeben hat sich die PR - Agentur von Frau Schönherr gemeldet und einem Interview mit uns zugestimmt.

Da sollen natürlich auch die Angler fragen können - 
ABER!!
Natürlich sollen das Fragen rund ums Angeln und die anglerische Laufbahn von Frau Schönherr sein, und nicht das, was euch da vielleicht (ich unterstelle nichts!) schon wieder durch den Kopf geht!!

Ich werde dazu einen Extra Thread aufmachen, indem ihr dann eure Fragen stellen könnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hier der Link zum Thema, in dem ihr eure Fragen stellen könnt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133362


----------



## Pain (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Die Blöd hat wohl gerade mal wieder ein Sommerloch...|rolleyes
Was mich aber wirklich erstaunt ist, das es erwachsene Menschen gibt, die einem Blatt, was mit Abstand einen Wahrheitsgehalt  unter 45 % hat glauben....|kopfkrat

Ansonsten PRO C& R


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Die Bild schreckt auch nicht davor zurück einen Menschen der für sein Lebenswerk das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen hat niederzumachen und Dinge die von ihm so nicht gesagt bzw. gemeint waren entsprechend zu verdrehen.

Peter Lustig

Und das fressen manche, für viele ist er jetzt ein echter Buhmann wie man danach in vielen Foren lesen konnte. Leider lesen dann die wenigsten die Richtigstellung in anderen Zeitungen.

Bild dir deine Meinung  :v


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Habe mal den Text bei Google eingegeben und geschaut wer alles darüber Diskutiert :
die Salatmörder weisen ebenfalls auf die Abstimmung hin,also bislang gibt es mehr Angler mit Internet als bei den Menschenhassern (oder was heisst Tierfreund sonnst). 
Sachlich gesehen : was will man mit einen so alten Fisch ? ausser Tran für eine Lampe daraus kochen ?
Soll er doch weiterhin niedliche Babywelse machen .


----------



## Nick_A (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Habe mal den Text bei Google eingegeben und geschaut wer alles darüber Diskutiert :
> die Salatmörder weisen ebenfalls auf die Abstimmung hin,also bislang gibt es mehr Angler mit Internet als bei den Menschenhassern (oder was heisst Tierfreund sonnst).



Wie auch immer ...

*67 % !!!* :vik:


----------



## Arowana (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hi, ich hab den "Bericht" über die Schauspielerin auch kurz überflogen und da bleibt einem ja nur noch eins zusagen:

Was für eine Traumfrau! 

Grüße

Max


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Ollek schrieb:


> Die Bild schreckt auch nicht davor zurück einen Menschen der für sein Lebenswerk das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen hat niederzumachen und Dinge die von ihm so nicht gesagt bzw. gemeint waren entsprechend zu verdrehen.
> 
> Peter Lustig
> 
> ...


 
Ollek das Blatt kommt auch raus wenn jemand anruft und sagt kommen sie mal her hier zum See wir haben ein Monsterhecht gefangen oder hier hängt ne Kuh im Baum.Der Bericht der dann kommt hat mit dem was der fänger oder anrufer zitierte nix mehr mit der eigentlichen Wahrheit zu tun"Ricklinger Teiche"
gab es mal schönes eigentor weil ja Angler unbedingt die Bild brauchten.Dann kommen noch die leute aus eigenen Reihen die Angeln in manchen Sachen schlecht reden "in meinen Augen keine Angler sondern Tritbrettfahrer",und schon haben die ne geile Story.
lg
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Immer noch 67%
Hier:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html
könnt ihr mit "nein" abstimmen...
;-)))


----------



## Andi H. (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hier kann man auch noch abstimmen:

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/boule...wer=5e4f1ead707780711b9ba03ccad6b850&x=25&y=4


----------



## malnixfänger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

mann durch fleischwolf gedreht bild sprach zuerst mit der frikadelle.......


mehr muss ich ja wohl nich dazu sagen oder?


----------



## crazyFish (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Andi H. schrieb:


> Hier kann man auch noch abstimmen:
> 
> http://www.freenet.de/freenet/boule...wer=5e4f1ead707780711b9ba03ccad6b850&x=25&y=4


"bizarres Hobby" :m

Und mit diesem Link könnt ihr auch abstimmen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> Ivonne Schönherr wurde am 20. Januar 1981 in Stollberg gebor*g*en


 
BILD steht für Qualität! ;-)


----------



## zanderzahn (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

...worum es hier im AB geht wird mir langsam unklar...|kopfkrat

...schade eigentlich...

das oberflächliche gestöhne über die bildzeitung ist mehr wert als das nachdenken über die konsequenzen...

...warum auch nicht!!!

...das volk bekommt das, was es verdient!!!

wir sollten uns über solche pressemitteilungen nicht beschweren sondern jubilieren!!!

wir bekommen genau das, was wir verlangen :vik:

...und kosten es voll aus!!!


----------



## Frerk (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Ich konnte es mir am Tag des Erscheinens des Beitrags nicht verkneifen und habe der Bild einen Leserbrief geschrieben (der die Redakteure erfahrungsgemäß aber kaum interessieren wird - und ich habe ausser einer Standardantwort, dass man sich mit mir ggf. in Verbindung setzen würde, auch noch nichts gehört):
_
Betr.: Ivonne Schönherr - eine Tierquälerin !? (Bild, 29. Juli 200 
Das Freilassen von Fischen nach dem Fang ist in Deutschland nicht per se verboten, sondern sogar z.B. bei zufälligen Fängen in der ausgewiesenen Schonzeit oder bei Fischen unterhalb des Mindestmaßes zwingend vorgeschrieben. 
Der Fang von Fischen zum Nahrungserwerb wird häufig als alleiniger vernünftiger Grund angesehen, gemäß Tierschutzgesetz einem Fisch Leid zufügen zu dürfen (wobei die Frage, ob Fische „Schmerzen“ empfinden können, äußerst umstritten ist, denn ein Fisch hat z.B. im Mundbereich ca. 200x weniger Nervenendigungen als ein Mensch). Es ist dabei äußerst zweifelhaft, ob die Verwertung eines Fisches vom Kaliber, wie ihn Ivonne Schönherr in ihrem Urlaub an die Angel bekam, überhaupt sinnvoll möglich ist. Ich bezweifele, dass sie eine 50köpfige Großfamilie hat, geschweige denn, dass man ihr zumuten möchte, die nächsten 6 Monate ausschließlich Welsfleisch zu essen. Insofern bestehen für mich ernstliche Zweifel daran, selbst wenn der kapitale Wels von ihr im Geltungsbereich unseres Tierschutzgesetzes in Deutschland zurück gesetzt und dies von einem Tierschützer angezeigt worden wäre, dass sie auf Grund dessen hätte verurteilt werden können. 
Der Satz, dass das Zurücksetzen von Fischen pauschal in Deutschland als Tierquälerei gilt, ist unzutreffend und Ihre Story aus meiner Sicht nichts als eine deplatzierte Füllung eines offenbar vorhandenen Sommerlochs - auf Kosten von Ivonne Schönherr und von 3 Mio. begeisterten Anglern hierzulande, die auf Grund der Verpflichtung zur Hege der Fischgewässer einen unschätzbaren Beitrag zum Gewässerschutz leisten.
_
Nur vor einem warne ich hier im dem Thread. Immer so zu tun, als ob nur paar Dumpfbirnen mit einem IQ <25 die Bild-Lesen. Der überragende Erfolg der Bild hängt untrennbar damit zusammen, dass sie den Nerv großer Teile des Volkes besser trifft als irgendein Medium sonst. Und bevor wir zu sehr mit Steinen werfen, sollten wir uns überlegen, ob wir nicht auch manchmal im Glashaus sitzen. Man könnte alleine schon hier im AB locker einen Haufen Beiträge finden, die IQ-mäßig das Niveau der Bildzeitung nicht erreichen.

Als Journalist, der so was schönes wie eine Angelzeitung über Jahre professionell machen musste/durfte, gestatte ich mir zudem noch die Anmerkung, dass ich rein vom handwerklichen einen Heiden Respekt vor den Bild-Machern habe. Ob uns das reißerische nun gefällt oder nicht, das Genre Boulevard macht man nicht mal eben so nebenbei. Ich hätte es nie machen gewollt, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, wahrscheinlich auch nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



> dass ich rein vom handwerklichen einen Heiden Respekt vor den Bild-Machern habe.


Dito!
Wer bei Bild gelernt hat, braucht sich um seine Zukunft keine Sorgen zu machen und wird in jeder Redaktion mit Handkuß auf Grund der Topausbildung genommen.



> Man könnte alleine schon hier im AB locker einen Haufen Beiträge finden, die IQ-mäßig das Niveau der Bildzeitung nicht erreichen.


Sicherlich richtig, lieber  Frerk, ABER:
Hier schreiben auch keine topausgebildeten Journalisten und Redakteure, sondern ganz einfach normale Angler, da sollte man dann doch auch etwas differenzieren...

PS:
Frerk hat immerhin ne (wenn auch nur Standard)Antwort bekommen. Ich weiss von mindestens zwei weiteren Schreiben an Bild, da kam noch nicht mal ne  Eingangsbetsätigung...


----------



## Karpfencrack (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

68


----------



## Andi H. (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Nachdem ich zunächst in einem anderen Forum auf diesen unsäglichen BILD-Artikel aufmerksam geworden bin, habe auch ich mich zu einem Lerserbrief veranlasst gesehen, den ich zur allg. Information anhänge.
Ähnlich wir Frerk rechne ich nicht wirklich mit mehr als der schon erhaltenen Standardantwort. Spürbaren Gegenwind durch Leserbriefe nimmt die BILD-Redaktion aber sicher wahr ...

_An die_
_BILD-Zeitung_
_Redaktion_


_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_

_in Ihrer gestrigen Ausgabe haben Sie die Schauspielerin Ivonne Schönherr als Tierquälerin beschimpft, da sie sog. "catch & release" betrieben, also einen Fisch geangelt und anschließend wieder lebendig zurückgesetzt habe._
_Sie behaupten zudem, dass eine solche Handlung in Deutschland streng verboten sei, gegen § 1 Tierschutzgesetz verstoße und dass "catch & release" daher mit Geldstrafen bestraft würde._

_Ich möchte Sie jedoch davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass das Fangen und Zurücksetzen geangelter Fische in Deutschland keinesfalls per se strafbar ist und ihre Berichterstattung daher falsch und diffamierend ist._

_Es ist nämlich bereits äußerst fraglich, ob Fische überhaupt in der Lage sind, Schmerzen oder Leiden im Sinne der §§ 1, 17 TierSchG zu empfinden. Das Vorhandensein von Schmerz- und Leidempfindlichkeit bei Fischen ist in der Wissenschaft lebhaft umstritten. Neuere Untersuchungen lehnen dies mit der Begründung ab, die das Bewußttsein steuernde bestimmte Hinregion sei bei Fischen gerade nicht vorhanden. Da also erhebliche Zweifel an der Tatbestandsmäßigkeit der §§ 1, 17 TierSchG bestehen, gilt der strafrechtliche Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" - "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten"._
_Es ist richtig, dass es in der Vergangenheit in einem Einzelfall zu einer aus heutiger Sicht fehlerhaften Verurteilung eines Anglers gekommen ist, der einen Fisch lebendig zurückgesetzt hat. Andere Gerichte dagegen haben Angler freigesprochen und vor allem haben in jüngerer Zeit die Staatsanwaltschaften bereits mehrfach Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Angler mangels hinreichenden Tatverdachts frühzeitig eingestellt (z.B. StA Berlin erst im vergangenen Jahr)._

_Aber selbst bei unterstellter Schmerz- und Leidempfindlichkeit der Fische im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes ist eine Strafbarkeit von "catch & release" nicht unbedingt gegeben, denn die Strafbarkeit nach dem Tierschutzgesetz setzt gemäß § 17 die  Schmerzzüfügung aus Rohheit oder die Zufügung länger anhaltender o. wiederholend erheblicher Schmerzen- oder Leiden voraus. Erfasst werden somit nur ganz gewichtige o. gravierende Beeinträchtigungen eines Tieres und keine Bagatellen oder eher unbedeutendere Beeinträchtigungen._
_Die Verletzung, die eine Fisch durch einen Angelhaken im Maulbereich erfährt, ist aber i. d. R. nur sehr gering. Der Anlandevorgang dauert zumeist nur Sekunden, bei sehr großen Fischen höchstens Minuten. Wenn der Fisch schonend gelandet, daraufhin der Haken sofort wieder vorsichtig entfernt und der Fisch - vielleicht nach einem kurzen Erinnerungsfoto - sofort wieder in sein Element entlassen wird, kann kaum von einer rohen, lang anhaltenden und gravierenden Beeinträchtigung gesprochen werden. Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen stützen dies._
_Im Übrigen schreibt das Gesetz beim Fang von kleineren Fischen unterhalb des gesetzl. Schonmaßes das Zurücksetzen sogar gerade vor und in den Lehrgängen für die Sportfischerprüfung wird der schonende Umgang dazu auch gelehrt._

_Angeln ist heute eine sehr beliebte Freizeitbeschäftigung, der in Deutschland ca. 3,8 Millionen Menschen nachgehen. Dem Magazin "Focus" war diese "Passion mit Breitenwirkung" unlängst  ein zweiseitiger Bericht wert (Focus vom 14.07.)._
_In vielen anderen Ländern ist schon lange erkannt worden, dass der "Volkssport" Angeln und der damit einhergehende immer stärker werdende Angeldruck einen sehr verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit den Fischbeständen erfordert und dass "catch & release", also das selektive Zurücksetzen auch größerer Fische, eine Voraussetzung für den Erhalt guter Fischbestände ist._
_Aber in Deutschland werden so verantwortungsvoll handelnde Angler angegriffen und von realitätsfremden radikalen Tierschützern kriminalisiert._
_Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass auch Sie sich vor diesen Karren haben spannen lassen._

_Der überwiegende Teil Ihrer Leser sieht das wohl ähnlich: Rund 2/3 haben bisher beim Voting im Internet dafür gestimmt, dass Frau Schönherr keine Tierquälerin ist._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

_Heidemann_
_Rechtsanwalt_


_Rechtsanwälte Heidemann & Reckien
Partnerschaftsgesellschaft_
_..._


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Wenn das ein Rechtsanwalt schreibt, schadets jedenfalls nicht ;-))
Und weiter abstimmen auch nicht:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltun...-Urlaub-wurde-sie-zu-einer-tierquaelerin.html
68% ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

PS:
Nur mal zur Info bezüglich der Anglerzahl in der BRD.
Da geistern zig verschiedene Zahlen rum, je nachdem was man zählt (Organisierte Angler, Angler die Jahres/Wochen/Monats/Tageskarten in Deutschland kaufen etc.). 

Es gibt zwei Umfragen mit deutlich höheren Zahlen, da wurde gefragt wer sich selbst als Angler sieht (sind dann auch die, welche nur im Urlaub oder in Nachbarländern angeln, also nicht in der BRD, einmal von Arlinghaus und einmal von Allensbach), die kommen auf Zahlen zwischen 4,8 und 5,2 Millionen Menschen, die sich bei uns als Angler bezeichnen oder sehen..


----------



## angler0507 (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dito!
> Wer bei Bild gelernt hat, braucht sich um seine Zukunft keine Sorgen zu machen und wird in jeder Redaktion mit Handkuß auf Grund der Topausbildung genommen.


 

So isses!


----------



## Dirk30 (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Andi H. schrieb:


> _Der überwiegende Teil Ihrer Leser sieht das wohl ähnlich: Rund 2/3 haben bisher beim Voting im Internet dafür gestimmt, dass Frau Schönherr keine Tierquälerin ist._




Sind doch alles gefälschte Ergebnisse. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft hier jeder für NEIN gevotet hat. Ich könnte auch den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tun, als immer die Seite neu zu laden und auf Nein abstimmen. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Da das auch die Veganer machen, ists trotzdem wieder repräsentativ..
Und auf jeden Fall besser als andersrum...


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> Sind doch alles gefälschte Ergebnisse. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft hier jeder für NEIN gevotet hat. Ich könnte auch den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tun, als immer die Seite neu zu laden und auf Nein abstimmen. #c



Und ?
meist Du die "anderen" machen das nicht auch,schliesslich sind in deren Foren ebenfalls mit zugefügten link zur Abstimmung.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Moin,

Mir doch Latte wie das Ergebnis entstanden ist. Hauptsache es stimmt in unsrem Sinne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Andi H. schrieb:


> _An die_
> _BILD-Zeitung_
> _Redaktion_
> 
> ...


Sehr schön geschrieben, da ist alles drin und so gesagt, dass es auch ein leitender Redakteur verstehen sollte! #6


----------



## sandmagic (2. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hab grad auch abgestimmt. Lag bei immernoch 68% pro c&r. Man kann gespannt sein, ob die Bild ihr Fähnchen in den Wind hängt und demnächst positiver übers Angeln und die Angler berichtet.
Hat es eigentlich schon irgendeine Reaktion auf die Leserbriefe o.ä. setens der Bild gegeben?
Gruß
Sandmagic


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Bis jetzt kam zumindest bei mir noch nichts zurück..


----------



## Re-FLeX (2. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

hi schönes thema ... ganz klaa ist für mich auch da sie keine tierqualerin ist ganz klaa... ich frage ich wieso sie (der rechtsanwalt) nicht noch teilweise die abhakmatte die ja oftmals beim wels & Karpfenangeln und sogar manchmal schon beim raubfischangeln verwendet wir ,erwähnt aben ...ist auch egal 
finde es gut das mal jemand die ------ (<- Das Wort spare ich mir ) mal auf klärt die schreiben nur mist ....
|krach:

Mfg Lukas#h


----------



## joerch (5. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Andi H. schrieb:


> _An die_
> _BILD-Zeitung_
> _Redaktion_
> 
> ...





#6.......... herzlichen Dank, Andi!
Dem ist sonst rein garnichts hinzuzufügen!

Fröhliche Grüße und dicke Fische, die nicht zwingendermaßen ihr Leben verwirkt haben,
nur weil sie so dumm oder auch gierig waren, auf unsere Haken hereingefallen zu sein.

der joerch


----------



## Nick_A (5. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

sind übrigens schon 69%


----------



## nullfischer (7. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Hallo!
Sage nur Respekt,als Frau, diesen schleimigen Gesellen an sich zu lassen.Hut ab.#r
MfG nullfischer


----------



## joerch (7. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

...... wie, jetzt?
Ob nun ein solcher 'Schleimer' - oder ein anderer ........ |supergri
Mir jedenfalls wär der Fisch lieber #t


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Inzwischen 69% "nein" und 31% "ja"....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Da scheint Bild wieder was "gutmachen" zu wollen...:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/berlin/leut...herr/quoten-queen-im-deutschen-fernsehen.html


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Glaubt man sowat |kopfkrat

Die Bild is ja man echt dat peinlichste Wurstblatt wat et gibt...

Erst versuchen se Ivonne übelst rund zu machen und jetzt wird geschleimt bis :v kommt...

Hehe möglich das Ivonne mit Klage gedroht hat...


----------



## Bellyboater (20. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Man beachte den letzten Satz...


----------



## Honeyball (20. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Nö, die haben an der Umfrage gesehen, dass sie am Geschmack des Publikums vorbei gestiefelt sind. Also ticken sie sofort in die andere Richtung...


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Man beachte den letzten Satz...


 

:m Ja der ist echt gut ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

*"Zu kleine oder zu große Fische setzt sie aber vorschriftsmäßig wieder zurück."*

Einfach geilomat! Wenn das mal nicht ein gehirnwäscheartiger Erfolgsumschwung ist! :vik:
|jump:

Ist ja auch logo:
Zu kleine Fische müssen laut den Landesfischereigesetzen in DE (und anderswo) immer vorschriftsmäßig zurückgesetzt werden, d.h. ein totales Verbot des Zurücksetzens gibt es sowieso nicht. :g
Und dass man zu große oder falsch gefangene Fische vorschriftsmäßig (=anständig behandelt) wieder zurücksetzen kann und sogar sollte, das wissen und sagen ja sowieso ganz viele hier. :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. August 2008)

*AW: "BILD" und c+r*

Au mann, was für eine peinliche Aktion von der BILD...


----------

